# Styri tools?



## Doverwood

Does anyone have any experience with this brand? Why is the shipping time from the Ukraine so long?


----------



## Knockonit

I:;d suspect customs has a bit to do with it.


----------



## Jeff28078

How long is "long"? Unless it's shipped air freight express that's a long way away. UPS Ground can take a week across the mainland US.

Just curious, what do they sell?


----------



## John Smith_inFL

do you mean *STRYI* tools ??
they sell high end carving tools: http://stameski-stryi.com/en/tools-for-woodcarving-gg1069225

when did you place the order?
did you order directly through the company or through a distributor.
what shipment method is being used: USPS, UPS, FedEx, etc.
the Ukraine has several holidays during the first 3 weeks of January
so I would expect less than normal shipping times.

lots of factors to consider.

.


----------



## buffyou812

I have purchased several tools from them nice quality, and you can't beat their prices. Very nice people. I had a problem with an order and they corrected it ASAP! The average is 10-15 days for them to make a custom order. Another 2-3 weeks for delivery…at least to CA. It is a great company. Asked them a question through the web site, and depending on the time of day (Ukraine) you will have an answer the same day. I have ordered several custom orders from them. All tools arrive sharp and polished. Very well made. A little stropping and your ready to go! Also the guy that owns the company has several youtube videos on carving and sharpening techniques. Just search for "STRYI." 
I hope this answers your question.


----------

